# Sub forums



## Raine (Jun 2, 2005)

Can I make a suggestion for making  rubs, sauces, marinades, salsas, etc into sub groups?

Thanks!

Also, do the software have the functionailty to sort them alphabetically?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 6, 2005)

Rainee - we will talk about it.  I have thought about that also.  I could only wish that things would be in alphabetical order but the software just isn't set up like that.  It would be nice if at least the archived recipes were alphabetized.  BUT, I don't think that can happen either.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Did you see them Rainee?


----------



## Raine (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, thank you every so much!


----------

